# Test Your Internet Speed



## Evolution

Augh. Horrible.


----------



## Josh

Lets steal Rajah's internet.


----------



## 6789

Rajah your download speed is incredible


----------



## Guest

I'm supposed to be on 10mb right now but my ISP have slowed my area down while they upgrade all their customers on 10mb to 20mb.


----------



## Demyx

My speed sucks :/


----------



## DM™

How the hell do you get such a download speed Rajah? Share the secret...


----------



## Rajah

Nickster said:


> Lets steal Rajah's internet.


Telstra Bigpond Cable. 12GB Liberty plan. $59.95 a month.


----------



## Evolution

Mine is supposed to be 1.5mb/s and it's $65 a month.

I hate the Central Coast so much, it's such a hole.


----------



## Matt K

Will soon be getting the ADSL2.


----------



## 6789

Rajah said:


> Telstra Bigpond Cable. 12GB Liberty plan. $59.95 a month.


Does it slow down after 12GB because mine is supposed to be unlimited but it does slow down after 12 GB


----------



## -Ace-




----------



## Platt




----------



## Rajah

6789 said:


> Does it slow down after 12GB because mine is supposed to be unlimited but it does slow down after 12 GB


Yeah, it slows after 12GB. So it is unlimited, just not unlimited at full speed.


----------



## Evolution

Mine is a 12gb plan, but I rarely reach that as I don't really download much apart from music. I think I went over last month on the very last day because I had been downloading a Chris Angel midfreak videography all month which was about 20gb.

It only finished recently.

Edit:


----------



## clarky1

Hey Rajah, I have the exact same plan.....why does your internet speed give mine an absolute flogging??

EDIT: WTF?? My download speed is faster when i use the Melbourne server, and yet i dont even live in Victoria.....


----------



## DDMac

Meh...


----------



## glenny88




----------



## Evolution

clarky1 said:


> Hey Rajah, I have the exact same plan.....why does your internet speed give mine an absolute flogging??
> 
> EDIT: WTF?? My download speed is faster when i use the Melbourne server, and yet i dont even live in Victoria.....


Because he probably lives a lot closer to his exchange than you do. See how his "distance" is less than 50 miles while yours is 400 miles? That plays a major role. You are lucky to get that speed at that distance :shocked:


----------



## Bullseye

Uploads alot quicker than I figured. Download speed is less than impressive (and I'm meant to be on the premium package too...)


----------



## clarky1

Evolution....

The first one is less than 50 miles, which is the exchange in Adelaide (where i live) but i get better speeds coming from the Melbourne exchange which is over 400 miles away....

thats what i dont quite understand....


----------



## Lashley™

They didn't have server in my area so i took reccommended one.


----------



## ThunderAngel

Mine ain't too bad.


----------



## Tom

pretty poor.


----------



## Heel

:$


----------



## Bartman

My ISP isn't even Easynet. The upload sucks, but download is pretty good.

EDIT - Tried Maidenhead (Not the recommended server) and it's alot better


----------



## #dealwithit




----------



## Bouma




----------



## Heel

Damn, I need to steal some Australian internet :$


----------



## DM™

MrMondayNight said:


> Damn, I need to steal some Australian internet :$


We have the one of the worst internet in the world according to reports. Don't want anything from us.


----------



## Bouma

It would usually be slower if I was on wireless, but I'm connected by a network cable atm.


----------



## #dealwithit

Bouma said:


>


Nice net.


----------



## Overrated

meh


----------



## Lone Wolf

Quite happy with the upload speed, ages ago it was much lower. The download speed is nothing to brag about, but I can't get any faster in my area.



But then I checked Dublin and I get tiny increase on both, despite me living in London.


----------



## Chase360




----------



## vindawg1




----------



## tdxd

Not too good I know, waiting for FIOS to be available in my area.


----------



## Simmo™




----------



## 2Xtreme_Lives

I'm supposed to be at 8 meg and i only got 500k download and 300kb upload maybe coz im in peak time

i will try later


----------



## Ivyy




----------



## BIE




----------



## Russ

Im supposed to have a 2mb download speed so this isn't too bad a result, especially as I'm on my wireless network


----------



## Stainless

Maidenhead Server ya.

I downgraded when I switched to Wireless, may go back up.


----------



## arjun14626rko

My closest server is in a different country.


----------



## .Destiny.

Is this good or bad?

I am on a wireless network.


----------



## Emperor DC




----------



## CyberWaste

Ugh! Well i get broadband free since the father works for the suppliers


----------



## Mr. Perfect




----------



## imitation_kid

nothin to shout home about, especially being on wireless (though having server nearby would help)


----------



## SourMgk

lame...


----------



## Diez

Meh.


----------



## King rKo

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Coolkid67




----------



## Bleeding_Walls

I love AT&T DSL.


----------



## CarlitosCabanaGirl

ewww  but the distance is really far, so I think that explains a lot since i should have 54mpbs cable internet.


----------



## Bubba T

Rajah, your internet is terrible.

But from what Cowie told me, it's pretty much the same nation-wide.

Here's mine.


----------



## Alabaster Holt




----------



## Zen

It can get faster, depends.


----------



## BostonCrab




----------



## CaptainCharisma69

Not too bad.


----------



## espn166




----------



## Triple HBK

Ya Rly


----------



## boyinaus

Wooohooo! I get the record for slowest Broadband speed!


----------



## Bubba T

LMAO, you might as well be on dial-up.


----------



## Y²

Meh, High dl is all I really want


----------



## EGame

I'm on my laptop at the moment through a wireless connection, I'm guessing it would be faster on my PC through a direct modem connection.


----------



## HeDcaSe

Im happy with that I guess, could be faster.


----------



## The Matt Reptar




----------



## Crazian

Meh, can't complain seeing other people's internet speed.


----------



## Mister Excitement




----------



## Champ

121 :s


----------



## plokm




----------



## sdpdude9




----------



## ADR LaVey




----------



## tdskinswin




----------



## j20

Bah...


----------



## Shinigami

Ow wow that sux


----------



## paska

God i suck. :agree:


----------



## xYCSMx

Not bad I guess.


----------



## The Imperfect




----------



## BrtHrt97




----------



## The_Jiz

Better than I thought! I always thoguht I have shity internet speed but after looking at everyones else I feel better. This is a good thread.


----------



## Rajah

I re-did the test and it came up a hell of a lot quicker.


----------



## Evolution

Ahhhh shut up. 

Mine is supposed to be 1.5mb/s. :no:


----------



## Fail

Here we go.


----------



## BDFW

My internet has gone over the limit which is 30 GB so the internet is slower than it usually is. On the 17th of July the internet speed will be much faster


----------



## arjun14626rko

I am catching up, Rajah. I think it is excellent considering my server is in Canada.


----------



## RDX




----------



## thatdambgood

:$


----------



## Bang.Bang




----------



## Future Star




----------



## Future Star

Sorry for the double post, my comp was going slow


----------



## K.B.

I have no clue what all this means.


----------



## Haza

My speed is 8Gb but i only get download speeds of like 1000kbps

Anyone know why?


----------



## Oceansized




----------



## mikeie

Wireless.


----------



## Oceansized

Pretty sweet upload speed you have there.


----------



## KIG1




----------



## Rabid




----------



## Haza

anyway.

How can i change my settings to ensure i getmy full broadband speed, or is it just what i will get.

This is at my dad's were i'm getting 8 meg, back home with my mom i get a tiny bit better download speeds with 10 meg.


----------



## .Destiny.

Well, here's my latest one...


----------



## Role Model

That's pretty shit, right?


----------



## Haza

That's about the same as mine, Ben. Although i dont get my full download speed i still get it pretty good. I think people like Rajah just have rediculously high speeds to make us look inferior.

*sigh*


----------



## HeAT




----------



## Killswitch




----------



## lyze man

am ashamed


----------



## RabidWolverine

So Shit, I need to upgrade!! but you can only have up to 1 MB in my area, it sucks!!


----------



## Champ




----------



## smalls5791




----------



## GenerationNeXt




----------



## mikeie

^ Great upload speed....not so much download.


----------



## Ste

Very Meh i feel.


----------



## Josh

Somebody with Dial Up do the test.


----------



## Alim

Mines crap..


----------



## Myst

Not that good.


----------



## NasJayz




----------



## 5hadow




----------



## CMAngle33




----------



## Princess Xtyne

i wont complain.


----------



## Rajah

Nickster said:


> Somebody with Dial Up do the test.


A user with dial-up would have so much trouble accessing the thread in the first place. If my ISP slows me if I go over my limit I'll give it a go and see what happens.


----------



## Patriot




----------



## KingSNap




----------



## Untutchable




----------



## bruteshot74




----------



## Crazyskilll




----------



## Epididymis




----------



## popeyel




----------



## LiviJames

Pretty Reasonable better than Dublin one which is closer.


Not as good as Maidenhead.


Dublin better the second time.


----------



## Es.

Good?


----------



## htfzz

Hideous, lol.


----------



## Lawls




----------



## Lawls




----------



## jonesy-sama

Is that good? :$


----------



## TexasOutsider




----------



## Justin




----------



## M2M




----------



## wrestling3fan




----------



## Kiz

Yeah, 20GB a month for 50 bucks yet its slow as a snail.


----------



## RDX

Retested and got:


----------



## Chiller88




----------



## [ Splash ]




----------



## TheDude2006

that seems good..


----------



## Mysterious




----------



## Blade

Just done it again with nothing else running.


----------



## wrestling3fan




----------



## Refuse

Meh I thought I had much much faster, I do have alot of things running though.

Edit: This is a bit better, closed most of the programmes I was running:



Im on a wireless network so I might see if the main PC is any faster.


----------



## Harbinger

Good?


----------



## generalwilkie




----------



## AfterShade

Horrible


----------



## [.Hella0wn3d.]

Is that good?


----------



## fink




----------



## neldav03

OK....


----------



## BOSNA GORAN

Thanks


----------



## Zen

Alot quicker this time.


----------



## Mr. Bojangles

Gotta love Optimum Online.


----------



## TPB!




----------



## zx801




----------



## KIG1

My updated one:


----------



## ryu

Guys i have a question about my net speed. I have got a 750kbs internet connection but when i download files it doesnt goes over 80kbs dont know why and i have verizon internet dsl so anyone know what is th eproblem.


----------



## Rez

meh


----------



## phrostbyte




----------



## generalwilkie

phrostbyte said:


>


:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao Get a new System


----------



## Rabid




----------



## punk_dfc




----------



## Chaos




----------



## pompeyfan

So much for 1500 kb/s


----------



## Zen

Chaos said:


>


----------



## Chaos

Knightmace™ said:


>


AOL + Dial up = Complete Shit


----------



## Bleeding_Walls




----------



## RaRe

though it's confusing cause the recommended server was in America, and I live in Canada, and use a Canadian internet service, yet gave me no Canadian options, that and I did it 3 times and it went up each time. Odd


----------



## Jason Voorhees

Not bad for a subpar laptop running wireless from the other side of the house


----------



## 6789

Now this is what happen in Australia when you go over your bandwidth allowance for the month...


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi




----------



## Yon

Hmmm, I thought mine was probably worse than the result I got tbh.


----------



## Bradley

Mines not that bad, my bros is nearly as efficient as Rajash's


----------



## (-KinG-)

Yeah, mine's not bad.


----------



## .Destiny.

Well, here's my latest.

My Computer has been running slow today...


----------



## tom .p.

wow! mines realy low
edit:sorry posted link wrong will change it now


----------



## Xain

I enjoyed doing that.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi




----------



## Untutchable




----------



## Sephiroth




----------



## SacredxSuperman




----------



## (-KinG-)

^^
Bah Gawd!


----------



## Kantos

Meh its OK I guess.


----------



## Jeff HardyDX

Dang mine is pretty good i'm surprised


----------



## Zen

SacredxSuperman said:


>


----------



## $$$FOLEY$$$




----------



## Mr.Buffpants




----------



## Brye




----------



## .Destiny.

I now do these tests every 2 days so here is my one from today.


----------



## HeAT

Feel free to beat it...


----------



## M.K.

Is this good?


----------



## pompeyfan

Got a new modem. 900kb/s faster


----------



## The_Boogey_Man

[/URL][/IMG]
Eh...Should be better but our router sucks ass


----------



## Near™




----------



## Zen

harrarulz1 said:


> Feel free to beat it...


----------



## pompeyfan

Gave it a shot with my new computer


----------



## 2Slick




----------



## Cowie




----------



## Sargey

I suck


----------



## pompeyfan




----------



## STALKER




----------



## cenapunk2k7

I live in PA!

Frederick,MD


New York,NY


Prince Rupert,Canada


Washington D.C


----------



## Ghetto Anthony




----------



## Guest

Sppedtest is telling me I am on about 5mb which I know for a fact is wrong. So I used another site. http://www.speedtest.bbmax.co.uk/results.php?t=1186654552&v=2018523


----------



## .Destiny.

David said:


> Sppedtest is telling me I am on about 5mb which I know for a fact is wrong. So I used another site. http://www.speedtest.bbmax.co.uk/results.php?t=1186654552&v=2018523


Heres mine..
http://www.speedtest.bbmax.co.uk/results.php?t=1186657775&v=2018820


----------



## jclem92

i always wondered why my uploads take forever


----------



## malikTNA

i have 2 computers so idk about the other one anyways heres mine one of mine i didnt do that bad URL=http://www.speedtest.net]







[/URL]


----------



## STALKER




----------



## wwfvsnwo




----------



## f-u92

is this good?


----------



## -SAW-

Wow, too bad I don't _actually_ get those speeds. 




f-u92 said:


> is this good?


Yeah. Compared to some of them out there, that's good.


----------



## [MDB]

Poop. I thought my net speed would be alot better.


----------



## Zen

David said:


> Sppedtest is telling me I am on about 5mb which I know for a fact is wrong. So I used another site. http://www.speedtest.bbmax.co.uk/results.php?t=1186654552&v=2018523


Is that for UK only?


----------



## .Destiny.

My latest one...


----------



## _Triple_H_




----------



## Elijah Burke

i dunno


----------



## ~Humanity~

Man mines was faster a few days ago


----------



## Dropkick Murphy




----------



## TheRockIsGod




----------



## STALKER




----------



## -Lock-




----------



## Hardyholic

Not too bad, seeing as ive got a pretty cheap internet plan.


----------



## Arslaan




----------



## Alim

I did it again because I got high speed internet today (lol)


----------



## Isaias4u2nv

well heres mine, it's ok!!


----------



## whitty982000




----------



## Snowman Daint




----------



## CFC




----------



## Taker578




----------



## -WR-




----------



## .Destiny.




----------



## WDXR




----------



## LouisW

not too bad...


----------



## STALKER




----------



## TakersFan

I thought mine was a lot worse


----------



## Sycamore

Here's mine.

[URL=http://www.speedtest.net][/URL]


----------



## playmate_x




----------



## pompeyfan




----------



## Sycamore

You will get a higher speed rating if you ping off a server <50 miles away.


----------



## pompeyfan

Sycamore said:


> You will get a higher speed rating if you ping off a server <50 miles away.


that's the closest one Most of Australia has shite broadband speed


----------



## bmxmadb53

3281 Download
1520 Upload


----------



## Sycamore

pompeyfan said:


> that's the closest one Most of Australia has shite broadband speed


That's how it is in west Texas slow, I live less than 35 miles from Houston so we get speedy broadband.


----------



## TakersFan

this is at mi dads


----------



## Vart

That's with road runner, but over my wireless network.


----------



## Cryme Tyme




----------



## KingSNap

why is mine soo much faster if we both had roadrunner


----------



## Nitemare




----------



## Pink Eye

Terrible.


----------



## Alim




----------



## KPnDC

Mine was ok when I was on my wireless, but once I hooked up to my land it was faster

Landline


Wireless


----------



## XxLegend KillerxX




----------



## 6789




----------



## hardcore661




----------



## hardcore661

i dont get it , is ^^^ good?


----------



## pompeyfan

hardcore661 said:


> i dont get it , is ^^^ good?


Don't double post, and no, it's a rather slow connection speed


----------



## WDXR




----------



## ROH Fan #1




----------



## THEUNDERTAKERNO1




----------



## Caps

LOL I guess that is decent correct?


----------



## JypeK




----------



## =Dan=

Evolution said:


> Augh. Horrible.



LMAO :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Bleeding_Walls




----------



## Near™

I attend Central Michigan University, which is directly in Mount Pleasant, Michigan. Its pretty silly that I get a faster speed connecting with something 140 miles away than 2 miles away, tbh. 

Also, the distances are off. 

EDIT: Also, I noticed I had quite a few downloads running. I will post new ones once they are done.


----------



## Scorpia

Over wireless USB stick lol.

Suits me fine. Don't need any faster.


----------



## Blackburn Rovers

okayish...


----------



## Tom




----------



## Rabid




----------



## Khali




----------



## zergling_seb

Shit, wrong copy and paste.


----------



## Alim




----------



## SuperBrawl




----------



## M.K.

What is a good internet speed?


----------



## Zen

^^The one above you is pretty good.


----------



## Edgehead™




----------



## Bubba T

I did the test again on my laptop running on a wireless connection.


----------



## dav




----------



## jclem92

Faster downloads than 91% of people in the world!


----------



## JD-T4CKTiiCKz




----------



## Freakshow




----------



## piggyboy1




----------



## Apple Spitter!

I hate Pakistan. Downloading/Uploading speed sucks. Big time.


----------



## Rated Y2J




----------



## nuMBa One StuNNa




----------



## .Destiny.

Ok, it's good enough for me...


----------



## STALKER




----------



## Near™

Just so everyone knows, they are adding a ton of servers to the Speedtest site. There use to be only a single server in Michigan, and now there are 4-5. 

But for some reason, I still get a slower speed connecting to my hometown, Mount Pleasant, than connecting to Fenton, a city 80 miles away.


----------



## pompeyfan




----------



## Postage

This sucks....


----------



## X_wwe_whore_X




----------



## Rockstar




----------



## LouisW




----------



## X_wwe_whore_X




----------



## iMac




----------



## OlympicZero




----------



## wrestling3fan




----------



## ZanderM




----------



## StoneColdAssassin




----------



## Legend93

Not bad IMO


----------



## Emarosa

Pretty good.


----------



## OlympicZero

It's been extremely slow lately...


----------



## THE_HBK

I Think its good


----------



## FreakinMoney




----------



## Tempest




----------



## BabyBoy

I rule.


----------



## Patryk




----------



## .Destiny.

Works just fine for me :agree:


----------



## $ubliminal™

I'm cool with this.


----------



## Tom

Very happy with this :side:


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX

Not bad, great Upload speed.


----------



## .Destiny.

:lmao

And its not even dial up. :lmao


----------



## -Lock-




----------



## Soulaxe




----------



## B-Dawg

MetalX said:


> Not bad, *great Upload speed.*


Not as good as mine 

Lolz, JK


----------



## Rockstar

This in on my other CP. Cant remember what my other one was.


----------



## Fail

Ouch.


----------



## sirdilznik

Not too shabby!


----------



## dele

I'm pretty satisfied...


----------



## The_Boogey_Man

This is my new speed test after hooking up to my internet in my new dorm room at my school. The Download speed isnt the highest (still pretty fucking high, but i dont think anyone can beat Dele), but i dare anyone to beat my upload speed!


----------



## dele

The_Boogey_Man said:


> This is my new speed test after hooking up to my internet in my new dorm room at my school. The Download speed isnt the highest (still pretty fucking high, but i dont think anyone can beat Dele), but i dare anyone to beat my upload speed!


UW-M? Don't get shot plzkthx.

That's what you get when you study in Japan, high freaking tech.


----------



## Victarion

..using the university's network is much faster for me than my shitty network at home..
Great upload speed in UCD apparently..ha ha


----------



## 6789




----------



## KingCrash




----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi




----------



## RKO920




----------



## flipstah

... Are these good?


----------



## Klodrik




----------



## Zen

dele3344 said:


> I'm pretty satisfied...


How much does that cost dele?


----------



## bruteshot74

Did the test at college in computer commons. Way faster then what I get at home.


----------



## Razor Ramon HBK

This seems good


----------



## Starburst

Not too bad 



Razor Ramon HBK said:


> This seems good


Mother of god...


----------



## 6789




----------



## Ice'D




----------



## Bleeding_Walls




----------



## dav




----------



## 6789

At my university

**


----------



## Russ

My University speed, will recheck at home to see if I am getting a good deal


----------



## HIGHLIGHT




----------



## Kibondo

Quite happy, actually.


----------



## HBKBretHart




----------



## Soulaxe

My latest test...


----------



## Rajah

Very similar to the first test I did.


----------



## Zen

That's awesome download speed but the upload isn't great same with mine.


----------



## austinrockera

Nothing too crazy... during peak usage times also...


----------



## CyberWaste

Never showed this, our college got upgraded speeds to this!:


----------



## xXxWaynexXx

Why is mine so fuckin slow =[


----------



## RDX

I guess it's not bad.


----------



## rbbt780




----------



## xYCSMx




----------



## Bradley




----------



## Mister Excitement




----------



## Alim




----------



## Rush




----------



## whulkamania

W00T! 5 Digits!


----------



## Davidmila




----------



## 3Dee

whulkamania said:


> W00T! 5 Digits!


:shocked::shocked:



I'm happy


----------



## Kronic




----------



## cena542007




----------



## Raven_Punk_Effect

i done mine but i dunknow how to put the link on here.


----------



## Georgiboy




----------



## E..




----------



## KingCannabis

Awesome !! Five digits !!!


----------



## D.M.N.




----------



## Mattitude333

So bad upload speed


----------



## MisterKennedy




----------



## M.K.




----------



## manimgoodinbed

Pretty awesome indeed.


----------



## Nov




----------



## Ryan Smith

This is what Verizon FiOS gets you for $49.99/ month


----------



## British_Bulldog




----------



## Reilloc




----------



## Rumitus

:lmao My Dad's crappy internet. He gets this for free apparently. Not even sure it's worth it. I'm on 10Mbit, may post mine later when I get home.


____________

It takes a while to get to it's full speed since I'm in power-save mode. That's 3000+ kbps short of it's potential.


----------



## Mr Joe Perfect

heres mine


----------



## Cage21




----------



## 3Dee




----------



## Nicky Flash




----------



## DH

My laptop internet is clearly not as good as my regular computer, even though I hardly ever use that.


----------



## TKOK




----------



## Rellish




----------



## HIGHLIGHT

Not bad but my computer says I should be getting 3.7?


----------



## Mr Joe Perfect




----------



## TakersFan




----------



## Rabid




----------



## deuces

EDIT: Wow, I just got higher in 1 minute!

 

EDIT: Again!



Nevermind :[


----------



## paska

My net got faster yesterday.


----------



## instantclassic27




----------



## Troy




----------



## CaptainCharisma69




----------



## Wangatangaplx2




----------



## Wangatangaplx2

6789 said:


> Now this is what happen in Australia when you go over your bandwidth allowance for the month...


LMAO!!


----------



## Zen

Finally!!! I got my speed back


----------



## Kronic

2 weeks ago, Joined BT,


----------



## STALKER




----------



## Destiny

*Is that any good, im not really good with this kinda stuff *


----------



## paska

That is very good download speed. Upload is not best one, but average.


----------



## DeMar




----------



## RatedR10




----------



## Snowman Daint




----------



## booned




----------



## X-Power




----------



## lilmspayne

Is this good or bad?


----------



## Zen

It's quite bad actually, but good upload speed.


----------



## Mr Joe Perfect




----------



## Y2J Problem

pretty crappy,that was from the recommended one



then I tested the London one


----------



## Shaw13

Pretty good


----------



## Undadawg0027

Is this good or bad?

I used to have it way faster when I started using RR, but then we changed the plan a bit so that the price was a bit lower and the speed dropped just a bit to. A 350 mb download used to take 7-10 mins max, now, 20-28. Meh, cool by me


----------



## Lesnar_F5




----------



## kertonl




----------



## Nicky Flash




----------



## Zerosleep

256 Kbps Unlimited Gold Plan cost $25/month


----------



## sbuch

Idk whats good.


----------



## CM Dealer

I have over 19,000 download in San Jose, which is about 60 miles away from my house.


----------



## legioXIII

Is this any good?


----------



## CM Dealer

Depends how much you are paying. For 20-25 dollars a month that is OK, anything higher and you are getting ripped off.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

edit: Also, from the furthest location I could come up with:


----------



## Sphynxx




----------



## Rajah

Same as my first one.


----------



## ULTI-A™

Is that good?


----------



## IC

Don't know how good this is. Kind of a moot point since our home router is shit so my wireless slows it down.


----------



## Spiked.




----------



## Ken-na-deh

I'm sharing my connection with 3 other active computers.


----------



## tombo2326




----------



## Isaias4u2nv

Ahh I guess this is ok... It's not bad.


----------



## i_know_who_i_am™

_Damn lol_


----------



## sarnus




----------



## MB.

Is this good or bad?


----------



## CM Dealer

Its not that good TBH. Unless you are using dial-up or are paying next to nothing for internet access, you have something wrong with your connection.


----------



## Xander

pretty good (UK)...


----------



## ThunderAngel

UK


----------



## imti_aka_raju




----------



## John

Mine's the best!


----------



## dele

Not too bad


----------



## undertakeklives

And that's for $30 a month

What did i do wrong


----------



## Ice'D




----------



## Edgehead2000

Who's your daddy?


----------



## St Faint

Someone explain the numbers to me.


----------



## AussieFan

Is that any good?


----------



## gorney

:agree:


----------



## pctune

This is at work. I'll do the home connection tonight


----------



## Mr. Charisma

Note that I am currently downloading two 3gb files. :lmao



I'll post another one tomorrow when I'm not downloading anything.


----------



## CC91




----------



## zmcgr1

urrr yer im using wirless when i got that!!!!


----------



## Rush

Doing this from one of the computers at my uni










Thats pretty epic


----------



## Rez




----------



## 2yang4life

Not a techie person but here's mine


Download
10631 kb/s

Upload
1002 kb/s


----------



## ipsg0007

thats normal i think..


----------



## RussellJones

For how often my internet cuts out, not bad.


----------



## Alabaster Holt




----------



## Josh




----------



## bruteshot74

Not close to what I get at college but still better then what I use to have at home...


----------



## i_know_who_i_am™




----------



## Gin




----------



## Mr Joe Perfect




----------



## scottysullivan




----------



## Raw is Jericho




----------



## Ex64

scottysullivan said:


>


Fair play.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper




----------



## Klodrik

It's wireless and my landlords. Funny that the upload speed is higher.


The wireless network I have to use for the 360.


----------



## 3Dee




----------



## X-Spot




----------



## Namek




----------



## Devildude




----------



## damed124

optimum online -_-


----------



## azza




----------



## Wes_FR

Far from great but I don't mind.


----------



## Zen

damed124 said:


> optimum online -_-


crap i should get that


----------



## itsmadness




----------



## damed124

damed124 said:


> optimum online -_-




same internet everything the same just faster now lol


----------



## Murphy™




----------



## ECW fan




----------



## B-Dawg




----------



## austinrockera

testing mine... great download... decent upload.


----------



## 6789




----------



## PRODIGY




----------



## askyahoo




----------



## HIGHLIGHT




----------



## TheRockIsCookin




----------



## Matt#1FAN




----------



## Guest

Speed test keeps giving me random ones now. The highest I got out of a few tries was 



The one below is more accurate although still not spot on.









This is more like it.










50MB FTW


----------



## rawesjericho

7.2 mb/s? damn how much do you pay for that?


----------



## Guest

rawesjericho said:


> 7.2 mb/s? damn how much do you pay for that?


Works out around £55 a month in a package.

V+ set top box
Full TV Package with Sports and Movies included
50MB Broadband.


----------



## rawesjericho

David said:


> Works out around £55 a month in a package.
> 
> V+ set top box
> Full TV Package with Sports and Movies included
> 50MB Broadband.


i pay $60 for 1.2 mb/s with telephone and some tv channels
and what does 50 mb broadband mean?


----------



## Rockstar




----------



## dav




----------



## journeyowns




----------



## Chrisizzle23




----------



## machine_man

I'm a bit jealous of some of the speeds other people have.


----------



## Kliquid

My work internet, at the Thomson-Reuters Corporation.


----------



## Mr Joe Perfect

Havent done this in a while so i thought id give it a go.


----------



## Near™

Still hitting the 5kb max on the download, but my upload speed has gone up quite a bit.


----------



## Dropkick Murphy




----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD




----------



## TheRockIsCookin




----------



## JD-T4CKTiiCKz

New laptop aswell.


----------



## Doddsy




----------



## Rumitus




----------



## guitarhero4rox




----------



## gorney




----------



## mox-93

Internet connection in my country (Malaysia) is real slow
Any way of speeding it up? I'm thinking about upgrading my com's ram (Mine is 504mb)


----------



## CM Dealer

You would have to change the provider you use. There are some software programs that claim to give you faster internet; I've never tried them, but I doubt they work. If you have spyware/adware, that is definitely slowing down your whole computer and your internet as well. Upgrading the RAM will make your offline stuff (word, games, etc) run faster, but it won't make websites load any faster.


----------



## lord zordrak




----------



## coachaward

Some days its great...others not so great.


----------



## Rumitus

Ooh. Nice upload. 

My Dads internet, not mine. Laughable, but then again, he does get it for free.


----------



## lilmspayne

I have no idea if that is shitty or not? can someone tell me??


----------



## Magic

Is my upload speed good?


----------



## LEON4L

this is ok right?


----------



## sarnus




----------



## The Thriller




----------



## MyBloodyValentine




----------



## HeatWave

could've been worse


----------



## B-Dawg




----------



## Motor Head 7




----------



## Montrell274




----------



## -$ohail-




----------



## trip

Upload always been poor.


----------



## TheLoneShark

Not bad. I'll take it.


----------



## actiniumer

thank u man


----------



## True Jerichoholic

Horrible upload, but that's the way local cable internet has always been around here.


----------



## TheBeyond




----------



## M.K.




----------



## Kronic




----------



## Mikey Damage

40 dollars a month gets me....


----------



## yottsu




----------



## BMR




----------



## AgeOfRKO24




----------



## CM Dealer

And that's on wi-fi. Comcast may have crappy tech support, but it is fast.


----------



## wwetna1

Not great but this is a wi fi connection while running my mini and ps3 wireless as well


----------



## seabs




----------



## sarnus

So much for that 20mb upgrade :cuss:


----------



## Jonn




----------



## TheFreeMan

God damn I hate my connection, can't stand living in the countryside.



Just tested it again and got a Ping of 48ms.


----------



## The Flying Elbow

Tiscali Broadband UK


----------



## Eric89




----------



## Stratus




----------



## KeithSells




----------



## derrickvanderwall




----------



## Mutilator

6.55 mb/s = 818.75 kB/s downstream
0.38 mb/s = 47.5 kB/s Upstream

would like to have faster upload speeds, but other than that its perfect for my needs


----------



## SuperBrawl




----------



## asdf122345




----------



## Zak Warner




----------



## dele

dele said:


> I'm pretty satisfied...


From this in Japan to this in Houghton, MI



Still not bad though


----------



## Lost10




----------



## Guest




----------



## AgeOfRKO24

Lulz wow


----------



## HIGHLIGHT

Thanks tiscali you ARE hopeless then.


----------



## Murphy™

Lol, fail. 



The North Eastern area of the UK has a shite broadband speed.


----------



## Art Vandaley




----------



## Cycløps




----------



## Simmo™




----------



## B-Dawg




----------



## BkB Hulk

fml


----------



## wych




----------



## Hiplop

friends computer ,ill check mine when i go home


----------



## Stone Cold 4life




----------



## Blacwolves

i am the lowest here man!!!


----------



## NasJayz

Download
24.21 mb/s
Upload
1.13 mb/s

PNG 24MS


----------



## Bullseye

Got to love Optus 

Although, it says that my d/l speed is less than half of my ISP average


----------



## macmairon




----------



## barnaldo

Hope it gets better, new broadband so it's supposed to take ten days.


----------



## RDX




----------



## Mikey Damage

whoa. :shocked:


----------



## STALKER




----------



## green been

mine normally runs at 11Mb/s but iv gone over my download thing so its going really slow at the moment so it now runs at.....


----------



## wwetna1




----------



## Ruiner87

Rajah said:


> We have shitty upload speed here, but the downloads are good.
> Just run the test then copy the link it gives you so you can post your times.


So I heard we both have Telstra Cable. :side:


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph




----------



## JasonLives

Im happy about that. Damn, 450 miles from the main server?? I feel like I live in the middle of nowhere with that distance, considering how close some of you are.


----------



## asdf122345




----------



## Nicky Flash




----------



## gorney




----------



## X-Power




----------



## miked860

That's pretty weak to be honest. I'm getting 50 down and 10 up in about a month or so which will be nice.


----------



## Bruze

good or bad?


----------



## BankiseJr




----------



## Vovi




----------



## Murphy™

Lol, welcome to Newcastle.


----------



## TechN9Ne1730

speedtest.net/result/531037656.png
Im paying for 3 mbps, and getting 2.5. thats not to bad. For the same price I can get 10mbps but my apartment complex pretty much forces you to use AT&T DSL.


----------



## M.K.

I'm good with it


----------



## Lesnar_F5




----------



## Cortexmelon

Guess that's what you get with 19.99 internet.


----------



## KnowYourRole




----------



## Andrew.Bailey27

my network speed is 7.2MBPS by my mobile phone


----------



## Rajah




----------



## Issues_Sunshyne

& I always thought mine was fast ha ha


----------



## Klodrik




----------



## skullcandy365




----------



## Stone Cold 4life




----------



## CJ Punk

God, I hope one day they will increase the upload speed offer.


----------



## Sander007

Mine is 2mb/640kbps


----------



## jocoolguy

my net speed is
down:1846/kbps
uplod:347/kbps
test here your speed 
ip-details.com/internet-speed-test/


----------



## Near™

I did two as my recommended server was in Lansing, Michigan.



















My upload was surprising well, but I now know that I need to upgrade to the 10mbps package as it really does cap at 5mbps.


----------



## Dub




----------



## CMPunk665

Using anything less than this sucks now


----------



## AFH




----------



## Rooka

where is the link?


----------



## Rajah

Rooka said:


> where is the link?


Click on the speedtest banner in the post above yours.


----------



## luminaire




----------



## dxbender

my DL speed is:
9.92 mb/s

Upload speed is:
.51mb/s

Ping 22ms


----------



## Vader




----------



## Near™

Previous to a few days ago my speed were capped a 5mbps DL and 1mbps UL; well, I called and they gave me the upgrade for free.

No need to say that I am rather pleased, but the upload speed didn't increase to 2mbps like intended, but the download speed did go over the predicted 10mbps.


----------



## Hiplop

theres mine..


----------



## Thumbinthebum

Could be worse I suppose


----------



## Mister Excitement




----------



## fp_atl

Doesn't make sense. Places around 120 miles away are slower than across the country.


----------



## SHUDEYE




----------



## Klodrik

Sweet  Gotta love my landlords connection.



hiplop said:


> theres mine..


Btw, how in the hell did you get that upload speed?


----------



## lalitha7

Hi,
Ok thank you.i tested my speed here ip-details.com/internet-speed-test/.my speed test results are, 5.32kbps(downloading)
& 1.25kbps(uploading)..


----------



## Hiplop

Klodrik said:


> Sweet  Gotta love my landlords connection.
> 
> 
> Btw, how in the hell did you get that upload speed?


i have not the faintest idea 

i jsut got "fibre internet" and its really fast , that could be the reason xD


----------



## Near™

I am at my mother's for the Holidays, so I decided to test her Internet speed. It is almost twice as slow as my office at home.


----------



## Steph's Lover




----------



## Dash Venus




----------



## The Mercenary




----------



## stinger-splash




----------



## stinger-splash

Edit: Double post due to slow internet lol.


----------



## TechN9Ne1730




----------



## -Narc-

Holy shit that's pretty decent considering other people's speeds.


----------



## Rumitus

​


----------



## TNAFounder

Sort of agree


----------



## TNAFounder

all about speed


----------



## X-Pensive Wino

Haru said:


>


Sweet jesus! Take it thats Virgin fibre optic you're on?


----------



## generalwilkie




----------



## Freak on a Leash




----------



## SuperBrawl




----------



## X-Pensive Wino

Just moved, seems the connection at the new house is shit


----------



## X-Pensive Wino

well i have noticed an improvement since we moved in....but this can't be right


----------



## stinger-splash




----------



## Lesnar_F5




----------



## peyt d' chicken




----------



## Patrik_Berg

I got 15,32 on download

And 1,52 on upload.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate




----------



## oreoshane

3.02 for d/l. .94 upload.


----------



## richyque

http://www.speedtest.net/result/771096388.png


----------



## Rajah

Changed my plan overnight from 12GB @ $60 a month to 25GB @ $50 a month. ISP starting offering this a few days ago. Plus it's faster.

So anyone on Telstra Bigpond in Australia - change!


----------



## PRODIGY




----------



## King Antichrist

Got two different results from two different servers, so I figured I'd post both of em.

Shame both servers are so far away though. :/



Rajah said:


> Changed my plan overnight from 12GB @ $60 a month to 25GB @ $50 a month. ISP starting offering this a few days ago. Plus it's faster.


Nice deal. Good to see Australia is finally getting some improvements.


----------



## Rajah

Not really, it's still shit, but they are getting there. That plan is usually $90 but they are discounting it.

Optus offer 90GB plus home phone for $100, TPG offer 150GB for $50 and AAPT offer unlimited ADSL2+ and home phone for $100. I can only get Telstra where I am due to the infrastructure in my area.


----------



## Sickburn

^ I work for Telstra. Just throwing it out there.


----------



## Rajah

Sickburn said:


> ^ I work for Telstra. Just throwing it out there.


Well, your internet and phone plans suck! Don't worry, I tell them that every time I speak to someone from Telstra. Sad thing is, it's true. Telstra have the worst plans for home phone, mobile and internet. Sad fact.


----------



## Hiplop

im really confused why theyre so different also i took it another time and gota crappy result


----------



## Goatlord




----------



## Quentin Zagar

what the fuck guys 



BigPond Elite Liberty* (100GB) - ADSL 2+Up to 20000/1000kbps 100GB*, then slowed $129.95 monthly

somethings not right here, you guys blow mine out of the water


----------



## MrShu62

my modem sucks so bad i'm not surprised


----------



## HardKoR




----------



## crashplex




----------



## zonaldino




----------



## Nightmare_SE




----------



## richyque




----------



## wildx213

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## thatdambgood




----------



## X-Pensive Wino

The variation in speeds i've had over the last few months has been ridiculous.


----------



## My name is Puggle and I'm a




----------



## dissident

12 megs down, 1 meg up. I'm posting at a hotel now though.


----------



## thisisstan

http://www.speedtest.net/result/869097490.png


----------



## NasJayz




----------



## Zen

NasJayz said:


>


ENVY!


----------



## Genking48




----------



## BambiKiller

I'm happy with that.


----------



## Slam_It




----------



## daman077c




----------



## RuthStar

Heres mine;


----------



## Starbuck




----------



## daman077c




----------



## sergenf56




----------



## Fact




----------



## HIGHLIGHT

Somehow I think this is bullshit.


----------



## sharpshooter1991

urgh, i miss university internet.


----------



## Rap7ure

Wow! I need a new internet service.


----------



## Batman

is that good or bad


----------



## tombo2326




----------



## arjun14626rko




----------



## ElRey210




----------



## Dug2356

Absolute Crap  Need a better service i think.


----------



## Dark-mask

\
Someone tell if is slow or fast.


----------



## ExTrEmE Sabu




----------



## Shock




----------



## Batman

Damn. mine works great.


----------



## Nabz™

Pretty good for me tbh.


----------



## hbkschin

wow...garbage for what I pay.


----------



## Stormbringer




----------



## Dark-mask




----------



## chpunk




----------



## Nabz™

chpunk said:


>


Holy Shit.


----------



## xiomax

Not really good...


----------



## Pickaldo




----------



## Nabz™

Pickaldo said:


>


WHAT THE HEll


----------



## emanc93

-Josh- said:


> Damn. mine works great.




Damn. Same ISP Provider too. How much do you pay a month for your service?


----------



## iCe




----------



## Hiplop

hiplop said:


> im really confused why theyre so different also i took it another time and gota crappy result


ah wtf i went from this to...


----------



## Mikey Damage




----------



## exaven

from work :


----------



## Mr.English




----------



## burgertime

From my job:



I've actually gotten in the 90's before.


----------



## Stax Classic

Wireless
 Ethernet


----------



## King Antichrist

Our home connection.



Surprisingly low upload, but it varies.


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya

my home in Ireland


----------



## Dark-mask




----------



## Cowabunga

Good download speed but pretty bad upload speed, that's why I usualyl don't have the patience to upload new files to my photobucket account.


----------



## SpeedStick




----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi




----------



## lilmspayne

mine is totally crap, and I'm with Vodafone


----------



## Dark-mask




----------



## Redwood




----------



## The Matt Reptar




----------



## Shawty Mac 210




----------



## androinv3

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Scrubs




----------



## Fact




----------



## Shinigami

God damn I hate dsl


----------



## enrike_hxc

can post image yet, but got 1.45 mbs for down...


----------



## Scrubs

New Internet =)


----------



## soxfan93

I hate my life.


----------



## Schönheit




----------



## Von Doom

Normally higher than that, might be down to the fact I'm watching the Playoffs on Sky Player.


----------



## Mr.English

yes mate. Decent downloads. Shit upload though :lmao

*Just curious, who had the best and worst result?*


----------



## Chip

soxfan93 said:


> I hate my life.












You hate your life? I live in the middle of nowhere with the nearest exchange 20 miles away.

This makes streaming RAW and PPV's a nightmare :cussin:


----------



## Liniert

Suck on that


----------



## jizzyb

Download: 1.13 Mbps 
Upload 0.38 Mbps

Very frustrating for downloading anything. I'm really jealous of people with good speeds.


----------



## UltraPanda Black

Oh yeah!


----------



## Isaias4u2nv

My new internet provider not that bad.



This test was done today 04/18/11


----------



## Ivyy




----------



## RockCold




----------



## Flux




----------



## The Matt Reptar




----------



## Near™

I was rather happy with my DL speed, but it seems my upload speed was slacking quite a bit.


----------



## Batman




----------



## Stad




----------



## soxfan93




----------



## tombo2326




----------



## Omega_VIK

Hmm, I didn't that my downloading speed was that fast.


----------



## tombo2326

tombo2326 said:


>


New internet, bit faster


----------



## Boo Radley




----------



## knapman22




----------



## Isaias4u2nv

This was ran today in the morning... Ahh it's ok.


----------



## knapman22

And now with Sky Broadband at my other house.


----------



## Mizaniac

http://www.speedtest.net/result/1310594350.png


----------



## Olympus




----------



## sarnus

Would have thought it improve by now...


----------



## NorthernLights

This is freaking pathetic. I'm about to have quite a brawl with my ISP. Our deal is for 7 mb/s.



I know you aren't guaranteed to get the advertised "up to" speed, but this is beyond ridiculous. Anyone know how I should go about approaching this with my ISP? I fear that they'll just fire back excuses and lie to my face.


----------



## RickRoll'd




----------



## Stad

♠War Machine♠;9757252 said:


>


lol just insane.


----------



## Svart




----------



## Near™

Better than I thought it would be. Now that I am going to start playing EverQuest full time again I am going to upgrade to 60mb.


----------



## ace.edge.razor




----------



## HBKBretHart

NVM.


----------



## D'Angelo

NorthernLights said:


> This is freaking pathetic. I'm about to have quite a brawl with my ISP. Our deal is for 7 mb/s.
> 
> 
> 
> I know you aren't guaranteed to get the advertised "up to" speed, but this is beyond ridiculous. Anyone know how I should go about approaching this with my ISP? I fear that they'll just fire back excuses and lie to my face.


Take some tests before phoning them up. PM me and I can tell you what to do before phoning your ISP up. My speeds are really low but I am going to phone them up to sort it as it is the last option for me now.

+Your ping is REALLY high, so I wouldn't expect too much of an improvement. That ping is as high as anything I have ever seen.


----------



## Scavo

http://www.speedtest.net/result/1363641481.png


----------



## bacati55

Hello Friends
How are you?

You can test your internet speed through various portals available.
Some of them are speedtest.net, testmyspeed.com.

Thanks
Bacati


----------



## Hydronators

Urggg i miss my 25mb fibre optic connection.... I got like 22.5mb/s out of that


----------



## JCarbo04




----------



## GottaHaveAGabriel

I think the system has glitched since everyone's rating is now A+.

But anyway...


----------



## tombo2326




----------



## AllTimeJobber




----------



## dacevicedamn

*My hostel's internet speed XD*


----------



## Daemon_Rising

A-, Pretty nice.


----------



## Isaias4u2nv

This test was done today, bahh its ok!


----------



## tombo2326




----------



## Myers




----------



## CJ Punk

Man Myers, your upload speed is amazing.



Lol at my upload speed.


----------



## D'Angelo

I can't believe people aren't happy with 11. I can barely get above 2 mbp/s.

Fucking Sky.


----------



## Stax Classic

This has really improved since they got bought out by a big corporation back East, wanna say Cablevison.


----------



## Sirtanta

Not bad...not bad at all.


----------



## Dropstorm

Gotto love 30Mb/s


----------



## Grubbs89

went from 2mb to 12mb after leaving Orange and joining sky broadband


----------



## AnimeWrestlingDonuts™

Would've preferred a higher download speed because it takes forever for youtube to load a 3 minute video.


----------



## Scrubs

Hate upload speeds in Australia...


----------



## Near™

My provider really needs to work on their upload speed, and always, it is rather ridiculous that I get better speeds connecting to servers in Michigan rather than Ontario.


----------



## Myers

The average speed I get when I don't use Wifi


----------



## krai999

hmm lower than usual


----------



## Berringer




----------



## mitown

[


----------



## AirplaneOwl




----------



## BronzyCoder

Pretty damn good.


----------



## Magic

Much improved from before.


----------



## FoundYouForever




----------



## Stone Cold Steve Urkel




----------



## Tarfu

Hm, not that bad I guess.


----------



## Magic

I have a question about this. My max speed is 50 MG, but I did a test a little while ago and got 63 MBs. How is that possible?


----------



## nila

It is a good information about speed test,
In this way i test my internet everyday , because it is useful to know about the uploading and downloading speed, so i check my speed, through this site 
My speed test results are,
upload speed:0.52 kbps
download speed:1.96 kbps
It has the best & accurate results for my internet speed test , internet service provider,location, country and and also provides the IP details .................


----------



## WWE

THATS RIGHT.


----------



## TBEffect

Is this any good?


----------



## Near™

TBEffect said:


> Is this any good?


It is pretty solid. You're definitely higher than most people, but a few of us have better numbers.

For instance my download is around 30/mbps while your upload is near double mine which runs at about 1.5/mbps.


----------



## DTB1986

Solid


----------



## Myers

Like a boss!


----------



## HoHo

Is this good or bad?


----------



## Magic

ho ho inc said:


> Is this good or bad?


This is terrible. Its like my old internet, which felt alright but now I run at 40-50mbs and its awesome.


----------



## HoHo

Well I am using a Laptop with Wi-fi.How I help that in making my Laptop faster?


----------



## P.Smith




----------



## 1andOnlyDobz!




----------



## Near™

Myers said:


> Like a boss!


That is an ISP on meth. 



ho ho inc said:


> Is this good or bad?


Pretty terrible, sorry to say. 

Also, I suggest testing a few different times and with different locations. In Canada I get a better connection with servers in Michigan, and when I am in Michigan I get better connections with hosts that are farther away.


----------



## lilmspayne

right, a long time ago i did this from my house, no i'm doing it from the college.


----------



## Near™

lilmspayne said:


> right, a long time ago i did this from my house, no i'm doing it from the college.



It is rather rare to see an upload speed faster than download, interesting; I am glad you posted that.


----------



## wwetnashow

My internet sucks. I just checked. <_<


----------



## TheCataclysm




----------



## Nicky Flash

Is this good?


----------



## Vic

Fuck my upload speed sucks.


----------



## B-Dawg




----------



## Vic

WWF said:


>


Christ dude,how long does it take you to download a file over 1 gb?


----------



## B-Dawg

It depends. When my internet is really good (Downloading @ around 2 MB/s) not too long, but my connection sometimes fluctuates so it could take longer. Not too long, though.


----------



## tombo2326




----------



## Didee

my speed is 256 kbps.


----------



## bliss

Really need to get on the phone to Virgin and upgrade to 30Mb now they've sorted out their superhub issues.


----------



## ZetaLegacies

My internet is pretty good.


----------



## We'veSeenaNuff

Not bad- for Roadrunner...


----------



## Chicago Warrior

Oh and I am on WI-fi with a crappy router so I am not sure if my result will be higher if I connect my PC directly to my modem. Anybody know a good fast router I can buy?


----------



## FilthyMcPunk

When the site is finished loading for me maybe i'll post it but my computer sucks so it might be quicker if i sent a report of the results by pony to you guys.


----------



## Tater




----------



## Stax Classic




----------



## alewis95

I get 15Meg down and 3 up off tethering my droid Razr (4GLTE). Almost better than my cable speed.


----------



## JasonLives




----------



## HoHo




----------



## ScottCS88




----------



## Mister Excitement




----------



## Fargerov




----------



## venmalathy

I have checked my Internet speed at Ip-details.com the results are Uploading is 0.123Mbps and Downloading speed is 1.845Mbps.


----------



## Bogey




----------



## hendersonmyrose

By doing port forwarding we can increase the speed by changing the id


----------



## Kibondo

Upgraded our internet connection about a month ago.


----------



## Zen

^WOWWWWWWWWWWW


----------



## Stax Classic

Bet it would be better if it wasn't wireless. Just moved and checking it out.


----------



## ABANDALHO

http://www.speedtest.net/result/1780146883.png


----------



## Myers

BOSS!


----------



## Zen

Your upload speed is insane


----------



## Liniert

I am the 1%


----------



## BomaYe!

Hmm..


----------



## ggicollegepunjab

How can i check my exact downloading speed? Internet surfing speed is 5.20MBPS. How i convert it into download?


----------



## jfactor2005

http://www.speedtest.net/result/1841107068.png

tpg unlimited plan


----------



## ted316




----------



## James1o1o




----------



## LVblizzard

Verizon FiOS promises my family 15/5. They give us that, and a little more.


----------



## Jigsaw

I'm in Iceland and ya'll mad


----------



## Kalashnikov

Damn, my upload is shit.


----------



## ponniyinselvan

Here is my internet speed result,
*DOWNLOAD:* *0.31 Mbps*
*UPLOAD:* *0.30 Mbps*
I got the internet speed test result from ip-details.com . This site provided me result in both Mbps and MBps.


----------



## Red Flag

I think dial-up is just as fast.


----------



## CMojicaAce

:hmm:

Slower than 79% of US? Just cause I'm Mexican.

EDIT: Then again my brother was playing the PS3 online when I ran the test. Would that have affected the results?


----------



## Myers

CMojicaAce said:


> :hmm:
> 
> Slower than 79% of US? Just cause I'm Mexican.
> 
> EDIT: Then again my brother was playing the PS3 online when I ran the test. Would that have affected the results?


Not really, I am playing XBOX right now and my speed is ....


----------



## GetReady2Fly




----------



## Punkhead

Probably the worst speed ever.


----------



## wkdsoul




----------



## jaw2929




----------



## Punkhead

TomasThunder619 said:


> Probably the worst speed ever.


Atually I don't know waht's worse: That my grade is F- or that 4% of the people in Lithuania have even worse speed?


----------



## "Dashing" CJ




----------



## dissident

given how clamped down rapidshare and other file downloading is I don't see the need to brag about speeds anymore, anything for me at least over 5 megs doesn't make a huge difference... but here it is. Having unlimited bandwidth would be more useful in the case of people with netflix and the like.


----------



## Klemencas




----------



## Punkhead

Klemencas said:


>


Are you really from Lithuania? Then why it says Server: London and GB (Great Britain)?


----------



## lesenfanteribles

I guess this explains the slowdown of my internet speeds lately.


----------



## Redwood




----------



## Ziggler Mark

TomasThunder619 said:


> Are you really from Lithuania? Then why it says Server: London and GB (Great Britain)?


you know you can select the server you want to test to right?


----------



## Near™

I reside in both Canada and Michigan and I always test from Michigan locations as it is more accurate and is faster. Though it isn't ever consistent on which site in Michigan I test with. After all you are just pinging to a host that can be as legit as a local news station or community college.


----------



## Ziggler Mark

<3 fios (and im on a wireless connection)


----------



## Punkhead

ZigglerMark83 said:


> you know you can select the server you want to test to right?


But why would someone choose a server, that is more than 1000 miles away?


----------



## Ziggler Mark

TomasThunder619 said:


> But why would someone choose a server, that is more than 1000 miles away?


idk? some people think it gives a truer result (which it doesnt)


----------



## kokepepsi

wow fuck all of you and fuck AT&T


----------



## Punkhead




----------



## Near™

ZigglerMark83 said:


> idk? some people think it gives a truer result (which it doesnt)


Actually it can yield quite different results depending on the server you are pinging to. Now that they automatically find the most legitmate server via ping it is no longer necessary to mess around with locations, but like I stated before, some of the servers they use to test off of aren't all equal. I have yielded results 3 to 7k different in download and over 1k in upload before.


----------



## Punkhead

What does PING mean?


----------



## Ziggler Mark

NearStark™ said:


> Actually it can yield quite different results depending on the server you are pinging to. Now that they automatically find the most legitmate server via ping it is no longer necessary to mess around with locations, but like I stated before, some of the servers they use to test off of aren't all equal. I have yielded results 3 to 7k different in download and over 1k in upload before.


youre right, but in my experience when trying multiple servers across the world, results don't typically vary too much.



TomasThunder619 said:


> What does PING mean?


Simply put, ping is typically the time it takes for messages to make a round trip from your computer to the destination server and back.


----------



## Punkhead

ZigglerMark83 said:


> Simply put, ping is typically the time it takes for messages to make a round trip from your computer to the destination server and back.


The less it is, the better?


----------



## Samoon

TomasThunder619 said:


> The less it is, the better?


Yes


----------



## tready93




----------



## Punkhead

My best result so far:


----------



## BillGoldbergFan

Download: 12.55
Ping: 32
Upload: 1.09

Grade: C+


----------



## eflat2130




----------



## ABK

Can't get more shitty..eh?










fpalm


----------



## Olympus




----------



## Stax Classic

What's the speed difference between WiFi, and a Ethernet connection? Trying to figure out if I'm getting throttled for streaming videos.

I'll edit in another test when the episode(on my other laptop) is done to see if it makes a difference.

6/21/2012 4:19 PM GMT 18.80 Mb/s 5.86 Mb/s 19 ms Portland, OR < 50 mi beginning a new one
6/21/2012 4:13 PM GMT 18.58 Mb/s 5.76 Mb/s 24 ms Portland, OR < 50 mi after
6/21/2012 4:10 PM GMT 19.05 Mb/s 5.62 Mb/s 20 ms Portland, OR < 50 mi viewing, but buffer complete
6/21/2012 3:58 PM GMT 20.11 Mb/s 5.81 Mb/s 19 ms Portland, OR < 50 mi middle, viewing
6/21/2012 3:47 PM GMT 16.72 Mb/s 5.73 Mb/s 17 ms Portland, OR < 50 mi beginning download


----------



## CPZ




----------



## Ziggler Mark

Chainsaw Charlie said:


> What's the speed difference between WiFi, and a Ethernet connection?


wifi is wireless...ethernet is typically a wired connection. 

what makes you believe you're being throttled?


----------



## Near™

Chainsaw Charlie said:


> What's the speed difference between WiFi, and a Ethernet connection?


There is often speed discrepancies when testing your internet speed using WiFi and Ethernet from the same *source*, but depending on the router and Wireless Ethernet Card you are using, you can get some results that may or may not surprise you. If you want to find out the end all best your speed can get, my suggestion would be connection straight via modem (not only does this make sense, but it also ensures your phone, etc aren't picking off your bandwidth), pick a time when you think your ISP doesn't have many users (I find between 3-6 AM to be best), manually ping to find the quality server you want and go for it. Speedtest.net is never going to yield the perfect results.


----------



## Near™

I just ran this test to see how I was running and I am quite happy with the download number as I think we have the 15k package (the moron switched our Internet speed from 100k instead of giving me the extra sports channels I wanted). This is from my Michigan home, not Toronto, for those who know me. 

Oh, I forgot to mention I had two iPads, one iPod, 3 wireless phones, my PS3 and a Laptop sharing bandwidth with me at the same time. This however was indeed an Ethernet cord connection, the rest are WiFi. 

And to the point I made before, it did not test with the closest server as I am in Mount Pleasant, Michigan which actually has two test servers in our town and even Lansing is closer than Dearborn.


----------



## Ruth

With some newly acquired Orange broadband.



Niegh, I'll give it the benefit of the doubt though that it's only £5 a month.

My comeuppance for being stingy I suppose.


----------



## JamesCurtis24

http://www.speedtest.net/result/2078671433.png

* Note: This is on a shitty wireless laptop connection. It's usually at about 30/15+ for download/upload

There's also 2 other computers, 2 ps3s and 2 ipod's currently feeding off the bandwith.


----------



## AEA

Is this Good??


----------



## Dirk Diggler




----------



## BULLY




----------



## Punkhead




----------



## Nafstem

Not bad


----------



## Curry

Grade f... ouch.

Doesn't help that I'm not in the same country as the 'best' server.


----------



## Ziggler Mark

and verizion keeps wanting me to upgrade to Fios Quantum...no thanks.


----------



## Gang

Here is Wi fi. on cable should be faster.


----------



## csg370

Nice, B is pretty solid. (Y)


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne

My downloads aren't hitting anymore than 750kbs at the moment though, whereas usually they are 3.6gb ... Shit.


----------



## reyjustin

My speed 4.25 Mbps download and 3.24 mbps upload speed . Use speed boosters to boost up the speed of your connection. check your speed using scanmyspeed.com


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy

Faster than you!


----------



## saprk_87

very good website!


----------



## BULLY

BULLY said:


>












Got a new modem, thought I would test again. Slight improvement.


----------



## Curry

The worrying thing is, that's the best I can remember it being..


----------



## Stax Classic

Pumbaa said:


>




Thought so


----------



## Zankman Jack

Damn you guys. -.-


----------



## Batman

*The best part about this is I'm using my neighbor's wifi. *


----------



## Ray




----------



## 189558

Better than I expected to be honest. Our service with U-Verse has been pretty shitty for the past year or so. Kinda curious on why the server says Louisville instead of Indianapolis. Tested it on my Wii a few months back (same grade, different server).


----------



## NeyNey




----------



## JJJ




----------



## BULLY

JJJ1303 said:


>


Holy shit. Wanna swap connections?


----------



## JJJ

It's the Catch 22 of university, awesome connection, massive monitoring so no illegal downloads


----------



## CruzControl




----------



## Iakona

I never get accurate results with speedtest.net

It says i'm on 20mb but i'm not. When I download a file i have a transfer rate of around 7.0mbps, which is a 60mb connection..


----------



## AEA

I'm on my laptop and I've only got 2 bars at the moment so it might actually be better than that


----------



## AEA

JJJ1303 said:


>


I'm jealous :cuss:


----------



## Iakona




----------



## N-destroy

Iakona said:


>


Damn that's fast!


----------



## Patrick Bateman

:cena


----------



## jessieryder

*My Internet Speed*

Normally Uploading speed is 1/4th of the Downloading speed. Most of the peoples prefer using downloading more than uploading anything. I used to check my Internet speed through Scanmyspeed.com. My Results:-
Upload speed - 0.63 Mbps
Download speed - 1.78 Mbps


----------



## A7XLP

Love this connection, except when they slow me down if I download to much.. otherwise can download a movie in minutes.
Haha just noticed the faster then 97% of GB... I doubt thats true.


----------



## Punkhead

Strange. My upload speed is better than my download speed.


----------



## Hulkamaniac001

thats tha bottom line classic its best !


----------



## muldwych




----------



## CruzControl

Aww Yeah


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya

New modem since yesterday


----------



## B-Dawg

:kobe3


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya

What does Ping mean?


----------



## Daiko

Been like this for the past 3 months now.. BT keep claiming that there is nothing wrong, but I think this says otherwise 

Still says faster than 61% of Britain.. Wut.


----------



## Hawkeye81

I Love my country. Great connections always.


----------



## ColtofPersonality

WWF said:


> :kobe3


:cussin: What plan do you have? Extreme/Turbo? I want.


Mine. Meh.


----------



## Erza Knightwalker

I suppose that's accurate.


----------



## B-Dawg

ColtofPersonality said:


> :cussin: What plan do you have? Extreme/Turbo? I want.
> 
> 
> Mine. Meh.


I don't even remember, man. SHIT'S GOOD, THOUGH. :kobe3


----------



## JamesCurtis24

ONE GIGABYTE A SECOND!


----------



## JamesCurtis24

How about this


----------



## xZeroSleep

Not bad I guess for my location.


----------



## HighFiveGhost




----------



## VintageOrton

Bloody awful.


----------



## Striker

52.96 Mb/S for download speed
10.63 Mb/s Upload speed
15 ms ping

Grade A and faster than 94% of US.


Don't fuck with Comcast.


----------



## Myers

Cower in fear of my upload speed!


----------



## lordgaby




----------



## Vic

after 18 years of dial up and 3 of nothing, I finally got high speed net, unfortunately it's through satellite, but it's Exede, on day one so fr so good. Ping is garbage though.


----------



## Magic

COME AT ME.


----------



## Myers

Red Viper said:


> COME AT ME.


:mark: at that speed










I am contemplating upgrading to the 300/150 plan. The only thing that sucks is that it's an extra 100 a month.


----------



## BULLY

Red Viper said:


> COME AT ME.


----------



## RDEvans




----------



## Timber Timbre

Eh, might as well. Nothing nearly as impressive as the likes of Magic and Myers, but comfortable for what I use it for. Don't really see a point in upgrading beyond that, but Videotron do offer up to 200 mbit/s which is total insanity.


----------



## Daiko

After 6 months of taking 3-4 minutes to load a gif, I'm getting this.. (This is so much faster than what it used to be it's unreal.)


----------



## Tony Tornado

It's not very impressive but I can download videos of over 50MB fairly quickly.


----------



## EyeZac

Thought it was faster.


----------



## Punkhead

Still sucks


----------



## Basel




----------



## Luchini




----------



## batberg




----------



## OrganicPoop

HORRIBLE!


----------



## y2j4lyf




----------



## ChocBM

That'll do!


----------



## JLawls91




----------



## harinigobal

For me
Download speed-20.047mbps
Upload speed-6.043mbps
I checked my internet speed using scanmyspeed.com 
What do you think about my internet speed?


----------



## TriPixZ

Cant post pictures yet, but my internet:
ping: 24ms
Download: 7.89 Mbps
Upload: 0.86 Mbps


----------



## Bushmaster

Is this good, decent or bad?


----------



## AEA

Best I could


----------



## Ruth




----------



## ero_eurodancer

ping : 25
Download : 6.00 Mb/s
Upload : 0,90 Mb/s
soon changing that slow shit


----------



## Arrogant Mog

Don't really know much about computers

but this is mine, is it good?

D/l - 7.41Mb/s

UL - 0.90Mb/s

Ping - 25 ms


----------



## NexS.E.S




----------



## MarkC1984




----------



## redwood_original




----------



## Not Lying

http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/2984143743



Welcome to Lebanon ^^


----------



## TAR

Australia.


----------



## charlesxo

Probably because I'm using a static ip my download speed is so slow, better ping then hype though. :jesse


----------



## Brock

Only on Mobile Broadband  Its generally better in the morning though.


----------



## lil_dro

I am in the top 31%, I did not know that.


----------



## Ivyy




----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar




----------



## wrestlinggameguy

I guess I win :cena5


----------



## Punkhead

My new internet. Still better than the old one.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

It was a bit faster earlier this morning

"Faster than 77% of Finland" bama


----------



## Baxter

Abysmal, slower than 88% of Great Britain :jose


----------



## Punkhead




----------



## Wwe_Rules32




----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar




----------



## King Gimp




----------



## Y2-Jerk




----------



## LateTrain27

Horrible.


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy




----------



## harinigobal

For me 
Download speed-20.047mbps 
Upload speed-6.043mbps 
I checked my internet speed using ScanmySpeed.com 
What do you think about my internet speed?


----------



## Smitty

bama


----------



## Myers

Wifi only, to lazy to hook up the ethernet.


----------



## Sgt Lampshade

Usually a bit higher than that.


----------



## Trublez

Was hoping the upload speed would improve the second time. It does explain why it took ages when I used to upload vids on YouTube.


----------



## JeffHardyFanatic88

I need to get a new router


----------



## Daiko

I upgraded to BT Infinity today, and went from this:










to this:










:mark::mark::mark:


----------



## AEA

Daik The Halls said:


> I upgraded to BT Infinity today, and went from this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## CruzControl

college internet sucks


----------



## MrBryan

Daiko said:


> I upgraded to BT Infinity today, and went from this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :mark::mark::mark:



Nice!


----------



## MrBryan




----------



## VRsick




----------



## Nov




----------



## Magic

Magic said:


> COME AT ME.













:jose


----------



## Ziggler Mark

Magic said:


> :jose


still faster than a good portion of the US


----------



## D-Generation Y




----------



## Poe7

Decent for the UK tbf.


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass

Shitty. I hate TWC


----------



## 666_The_Game_666

I hate Australian Internet


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar




----------



## AEA

How do I have 0 ping?


----------



## Luchini




----------



## harinigobal

For me Download speed-20.047mbps Upload speed-6.043mbps I checked my internet speed using ScanMySpeed.com What do you think about my internet speed?


----------



## MarcioDX99

Meh


----------



## xwmstormx

Upgraded the other day and to make a long story short... It was 1.2Mb/s and .4Mb/s before the upgrade. SAME PRICE!


----------



## RAB

Not bad.


----------



## goldigga

God I wish I didn't live in Australia. Our speeds are awful. Max download speed I can get is around 5 MB/S.


----------



## vRevolution




----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers

The Devil and God said:


> Shitty. I hate TWC


I hate them too but how is that shitty? 
I have about that speed and can watch Netflix in HD so I'm satisfied. 

Now tell me you're paying for their top tier package :lol
No but really, be specific, which one are you paying for?

Oh and at first I opened this thread and was like
:ti at the results then checked the date and saw '07 and was like ok that makes sense but is still funny. Now those were crappy speeds all around.

Damn we've come a bit of a ways since then. (Y)


----------



## Pratchett

Yeah, TWC kind of sucks.


----------



## Daiko




----------



## Unorthodox

Nipples


----------



## ROH AmericanDragon




----------



## Punkhead

Sucks.


----------



## Waffelz




----------



## LFC_Styles




----------



## Ethan Johns




----------



## Burzo




----------



## KathrynBowman

Hi, my internet speed on downloading is 23mbps and on uploading is 20mbps which is so cool for me, it is a very nice experience to check out our internet speed through you can check that how much speed you are gaining and what are you paying for. Thanks


----------



## Fanjawi




----------



## Myers

:draper2


----------



## TheDeathGodShiki

Tested via PlayStation 4

*#JapaneseInternetMasterRace*


----------



## WWE

ehhh...​


----------



## BruceLeGorille

Wow didn't know i had a good connection


----------



## chargebeam

fpalm


----------



## Rahil_Rage

WOW, i`m faster than 97% of GB. 










speedtest.com


----------



## Wwe_Rules32




----------



## chargebeam

Oh yeah. New ISP.


----------



## Knocks

meh


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life




----------



## KakeRock

Not so good ,not too bad


----------



## ArnoldTricky




----------



## CruzControl

:wow


----------



## Haza

A lot better than when I did it 100 odd pages and 7 odd years ago


----------



## Pharmakon

LOLAT&T


----------



## Reaper

CruzControl said:


> :wow


Why the fuck is that rated 1.5 stars 

I pay for 14 mbps and get about 13 most of the time. 

Don't have much choice. There are only three ISP's providing services here and Brighthouse is the best and cheapest option we have.


----------



## CruzControl

Reaper said:


> Why the fuck is that rated 1.5 stars
> 
> I pay for 14 mbps and get about 13 most of the time.
> 
> Don't have much choice. There are only three ISP's providing services here and Brighthouse is the best and cheapest option we have.


Im at college and they finally upgraded. 

Here is a test from last November. This is why it's at 1.5 stars


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

From this:



MoxleyMoxx said:


> It was a bit faster earlier this morning
> 
> "Faster than 77% of Finland" bama



to this:











:deandre


----------



## SinisterHydraCP




----------



## cycleadventure

Hi, I have been using this test your speed these days. I think, this is relevant to know one's speed availability, quality and Performance of an Internet Connection. It is a way also to improve and manage our network.


----------



## Belgian_brawler




----------



## MoxleyMoxx

MoxleyMoxx said:


> From this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :deandre



... to this:











none of that third world country internet connection bullshit anymore for me :kobe3


----------



## Mox Girl

My speed is average for NZ. But my internet's been a bit crap today, I've lost connection a couple of times...


----------



## Conor?




----------



## TAR




----------



## charlesxo

Helter Skelter said:


>


now










:dance


----------



## Arya Dark

*My poverty internet doesn't even register :aryha*


----------



## issyk1

http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/4100596281

fucking Uni halls internet, bag of slow shit...


----------



## pewpewpew

Internet has been complete shit the past 2 days. So pissed.


----------



## Stax Classic

Stax Classic said:


>












Thanks Comcast :bo


----------



## Punkhead




----------



## Pharmakon

Poverty AT&T:dead3
I've been having this service for 4 years as well.


----------



## pewpewpew

pewpewpew said:


> Internet has been complete shit the past 2 days. So pissed.




A little better. Bell still fucking sucks


----------



## Barack Lesnar




----------



## Klorel

Comcast was supposed to give a free upgrade to 100mbps but I think the router needs to be changed before it can use it.
It's supposed to be 50mbps without the upgrade, but it seems my powerline adapter needs to be replaced.


----------



## Pratchett

Still crap. Going to get a different internet provider soon. Hopefully things will get better.


----------



## Good News Barrett

goddamit


----------



## Pratchett

Axe Cop said:


> Still crap. Going to get a different internet provider soon. Hopefully things will get better.




Well shit.


----------



## Vic Capri

Wow, some of these speeds are atrocious. My sympathies.

- Vic


----------



## Klorel

Sixth said:


>


My speed after upgrading my computer with an SSD


----------



## CookiePuss

Results would probably be doubled if I was hardwired. I'm pretty much on wireless most of the time.


----------



## thevaliumkid

Sixth said:


> My speed after upgrading my computer with an SSD




Eh???


----------



## SonnenChael

)


----------



## Undertakerowns

http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/4288944420586


----------



## Barack Lesnar

Gotta love it when they bump you up to the next tier after complaining


----------



## BehindYou

Wireless on my laptop









Wired.

My wireless connection is fine for anything I need on the daily and have the PC for any big downloads. 

I *think* this wireless Virgin media at £30 a month [$47] is meant to be one of if not the best connections you can get in the UK so pleased to see it got me an A-.


----------



## Mister Abigail

*PSSSSSHHHHH*

STONE COLD! STONE COLD!


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe




----------



## DGenerationMC

Cool.


----------



## Este Chico




----------



## Punkhead

Still sucks.


----------



## Rah

:mj2


----------



## Mox Girl

My speed is still average.

I can't get fibre yet, cos my area isn't getting it till 2017


----------



## Chris Bale

Getting around 97 download at work.

Man I wish I had this at home...


----------



## Near™

WiFi bullshit. I pay for 60 DL, but I am rather impressed with the upload over WiFi. 

Also, what have you guys done to my poor technology section...


----------



## Pronoss

My speed sucks just for the this weekend!


I got a phone call today, while I was in middle of posting on this forum earlier 

My ISP now is rolling out VDSL2 an upgrade over the current DSL2Plus aka ADSL2 system we've had for 8 years.


So my max speed they offer at moment under DSL2Plus is 12 megabit down / 768K up
I want upload speeds, the 12 is fine it streams 2 hd streams at same time if i wanted no trouble...

Anyhow my ISP is upgrading me to 25 megabit service this Monday which comes with 4 megabit up rate.

They do offer up to 100 megabit service now, but the price is a bit too steep, but the 25 megabit upgrade is only $1.50 extra  and they waived the fee for the new vdsl modem since im a long time customer.

So there will be 6 speeds the ISP will offer. 

under old DSL2Plus 
3 megabit
6 megabit
12 megabit

New VDSL2 system
25 megabit
50 megabit
100 megabit

My current speed 












If the monday upgrade works out, and the tech tests the line conditioning and all is right, I'll reply with my new speed test.



Edit just to add for fun 

My Colocated server I own in my signature: http://image.dude-suit.net/albums/userpics/10002/speedshot.jpg
but that's just remote VNC into my colocated server, I'd go nuts if I could get that at home.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS




----------



## KingCannabis




----------



## Degenarate




----------



## Pronoss

Pronoss said:


> My speed sucks just for the this weekend!
> 
> 
> I got a phone call today, while I was in middle of posting on this forum earlier
> 
> My ISP now is rolling out VDSL2 an upgrade over the current DSL2Plus aka ADSL2 system we've had for 8 years.
> 
> 
> So my max speed they offer at moment under DSL2Plus is 12 megabit down / 768K up
> I want upload speeds, the 12 is fine it streams 2 hd streams at same time if i wanted no trouble...
> 
> Anyhow my ISP is upgrading me to 25 megabit service this Monday which comes with 4 megabit up rate.
> 
> They do offer up to 100 megabit service now, but the price is a bit too steep, but the 25 megabit upgrade is only $1.50 extra  and they waived the fee for the new vdsl modem since im a long time customer.
> 
> So there will be 6 speeds the ISP will offer.
> 
> under old DSL2Plus
> 3 megabit
> 6 megabit
> 12 megabit
> 
> New VDSL2 system
> 25 megabit
> 50 megabit
> 100 megabit
> 
> My current speed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If the monday upgrade works out, and the tech tests the line conditioning and all is right, I'll reply with my new speed test.
> 
> 
> 
> Edit just to add for fun
> 
> My Colocated server I own in my signature: http://image.dude-suit.net/albums/userpics/10002/speedshot.jpg
> but that's just remote VNC into my colocated server, I'd go nuts if I could get that at home.





My new VDSL2+ was installed today, and adsl2+ modem gone.

new speed test

new upgraded connection is 30 mins old  

stressing it out running torrrent & netflix on 2 different pc's making sure stable


----------



## Dr. Middy

I can get good streaming quality and my downloads are pretty quick. Works for me.


----------



## Trublez

Terrible.


----------



## 2 Ton 21

Hate my ISP. Have no other option though since it's the only provider in my area. They've taken government grants to increase their speeds. They take the money and do nothing. 100 yards from my house they can get double my speed for the same price from the same ISP.

Another company got a grant to build fiber optic in the area, but not enough people signed up so they scrapped it in my area.

excuse me for a second...


----------



## TheResurrection

Wireless


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe




----------



## Sekai no Kana

*Aaaayyyy :bird*


----------



## chantela94




----------



## wwetna1




----------



## Punkhead




----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten

My Internet speed is decent, I guess.












Sike! This is my work Internet Speed

I'll do a proper one when I get home, but I am getting a speed upgrade Thursday that's supposed to put me at 100 MB/S or better.










Current speed. My upload speed is horrendous.


----------



## Pronoss

This install was around October last year (2015)

City hall has wireless mesh network covers most the entire town I configured few years back, but the city uplink was a single ds3 45 megabit synchronous. With folks opting for city wifi (I have a test account I made sure I kept hehe), but I'm a vdsl2 user. But the city ds3 was saturated and needed to upgrade. They paid some money for a peer contract with the local isp to connect into the fiber.

I got phone call as the young guy I "sorta" trained on the mesh network who had some decent knowledge and common sense to look stuff up, or call me, but he had no idea how to set up a PON (passive optical network). They had the equipment and custom install job from the isp's tech would have to be sent from Atlanta to do it, the custom install was thousands. I'm a block away and offered the job last year.

Here's shitty photo with my tablet in a dark near closet size room with a desktop and a rackmount.

1 gigabit uplink up and running, within first 5 minutes about 50 customers were already connected, mostly from autoconnect with wifi left on their devices.












I configured the GPON setup for them, for payment I got 3 months free power, plus $500 check. 

Not bad for getting to play with my "toys".



for those never heard of PON's (Bpon, Gpon, Epon): http://www.thefoa.org/tech/ref/appln/FTTH-PON.html


----------



## queentiger1989

Cox Communications


----------



## richyque

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Genking48




----------



## Mox Girl

Ambrose Girl said:


> My speed is still average.
> 
> I can't get fibre yet, cos my area isn't getting it till 2017


Sorry for the bump, but I moved house and I wanted to see if my internet was any better...



My download speed is faster YES! I knew it was. My upload speed is almost the same. And now my speed is faster than half of NZ, when it was slower than half of NZ before, WTF :lol

Also fibre is available where I live now, but I don't know if I can be bothered to get it or not, haha.


----------

